
Show HN: Streamlit App to understand financial terms - naikas82
https://github.com/amolnaik/pynance
======
naikas82
I built a lightweight streamlit app to understand financial terms, fundamental
ratios, and performance metrics. It uses fmpcloud to pull periodic data like
stock prices, annual statements, balance sheets of listed companies in the US.
The explanation of the terms used in the app is taken from Investopedia.

~~~
randyzwitch
Thanks for sharing! If you're looking for feedback, you might try posting on
the Streamlit forum.

~~~
naikas82
Thanks. Will do it now ;)

